# Flowers delivered to guys at work - yes or no?



## Bluesclues (Mar 30, 2016)

Would you be okay with your wife sending flowers to your office?

I was a bit of a jerk to my husband, very stressed out about work and lashed out at him. We talked this morning about how hurt he was. I apologized and he accepted, but I wanted to do some gesture to let him know I heard him and do appreciate him.

I did send him purple roses for his birthday two years ago. He liked them but did admit he got some ribbing in the office. I admit I partly sent them because it was six weeks past DDay and *****-face COW still had the desk next to him. 

He sent me tulips the other day to my office just because. It definitely brightened my day, and I want to brighten his. Is this a bad idea? He works in a different office than before and I was thinking a plant, not a bouquet.

Guys, would you like that or find it emasculating/embarrassing?


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

Cookie bouquet!


----------



## Cynthia (Jan 31, 2014)

Cookie Bouquets & Arrangements | Shari's Berries


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*I had it done to me many years ago when I worked in the Fed. And while I was initially mystified, I was totally flattered by it!

Got sent a fruit basket once and like a bevy of buzzards, the damned employees came in the office and picked it clean!*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lloyd Dobler (Apr 24, 2014)

Send him some good beer. Flowers? Just no.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Certainly not "traditional", but it wouldn't really bother me. Nothing wrong w/ a bit of good-natured ribbing.

That said, I'd much prefer "two lips" in the bedroom over tulips on my desk. 

Most guys would probably agree.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nirvana (Jul 2, 2012)

NO!
A Big No. Unless he is effeminate/gay.

I suggest you avoid sending him anything to work because it will more likely be embarrassing to him. Men respond to this differently from women.

Buy him anything you think he likes and give it to him and he will appreciate it more.

If you want to make him happy, give him a bj or sex the way he likes.

Bottomline: Treat a man like a man. Not like a woman.


----------



## Bluesclues (Mar 30, 2016)

Thanks All! He hates fruit and sweets and can't have alcohol in his work vehicle so those are out. I guess I will save some money and just get naked when he get home!


----------



## nirvana (Jul 2, 2012)

Bluesclues said:


> Thanks All! He hates fruit and sweets and can't have alcohol in his work vehicle so those are out. I guess I will save some money and just get naked when he get home!


Best decision ever.
And top it off with a beej (you initiate).


----------



## Steve1000 (Nov 25, 2013)

Bluesclues said:


> Guys, would you like that or find it emasculating/embarrassing?


If you husband has a good sense of humor and can have fun with a little ribbing from his colleagues, then he would be happy about receiving something from you.


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

Bluesclues said:


> I guess I will .... just get naked when he get home!


Be careful. He might in future want you to get stressed and act like a jerk so that he gets the above when he gets home. :wink2:


----------



## Steve1000 (Nov 25, 2013)

nirvana said:


> NO!
> A Big No. Unless he is effeminate/gay.
> 
> I suggest you avoid sending him anything to work because it will more likely be embarrassing to him. Men respond to this differently from women.
> ...


In my opinion, a "real man", would not be so concerned if receiving a gift might be considered to be effeminate. We've teased a colleague before about wearing a pink Valentines Day tie that he received from his wife. He was able to have fun with our good-natured teasing.


----------



## nirvana (Jul 2, 2012)

Steve1000 said:


> In my opinion, a "real man", would not be so concerned if receiving a gift might be considered to be effeminate. We've teased a colleague before about wearing a pink Valentines Day tie that he received from his wife. He was able to have fun with our good-natured teasing.



We are looking to help OP out, not to make a statement for feminism or to make a point.
Giving him flowers at work has high risk. Maybe he will be okay with it, but there is a high chance that he will be pissed.

Better to aim for a high (or equal) reward with lower risk strategy.


----------



## Marduk (Jul 16, 2010)

Sure, why not?

I mean, I'd prefer a text offering a BJ or a steak or something than flowers myself. 

But it's the thought that counts.


----------



## Steve1000 (Nov 25, 2013)

nirvana said:


> Better to aim for a high (or equal) reward with lower risk strategy.


Ok, when you spell it out like that, I withdraw my advice. :smile2:


----------



## Marduk (Jul 16, 2010)

blueinbr said:


> Nope. Would you rather have the thought of a BJ or the actual BJ?


Not following.

What I was saying is that I personally would prefer a text from my wife detailing the amazing BJ I was going to get tonight rather than a bouquet of flowers.

But if flowers is what she wanted to send, I'd take it with the intention she had of giving it.


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

Get naked and give your man something a man wants. It aint flowers, cookie bouquets, a couple's massage, or a flower vase for his pink Prius.


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

Definitely do the makeup sex. Way better than a thing


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

Good evening
I'd definitely appreciate the intent in sending the flowers, but there are other things I would prefer to receive. (sex is never a bad gift in my book.....). 

I have no worries that coworkers would think I was effeminate because someone sent me flowers. Now a flowered dress....


----------



## nirvana (Jul 2, 2012)

Bluesclues said:


> Thanks All! He hates fruit and sweets and can't have alcohol in his work vehicle so those are out. I guess I will save some money and just get naked when he get home!


We men are such awesome creatures. Doesn't take a lot to please us. 
Just get naked and have sex. We are also a cheap date ($0). :grin2:


----------



## Satya (Jun 22, 2012)

I sent flowers to Constable Odo once, because I go on week long audits and we might not see each other much during that time, and he would have flowers delivered to the places I worked. I wanted to give something back that said I was thinking about him, too. 

I got him a Man Crate for his last birthday. 

http://www.mancrates.com/


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

Satya said:


> I got him a Man Crate for his last birthday.
> 
> Man Crates | The Most Awesome Gifts in the World


OMG! Thank you SO much for this! My fella would LOVE something like that!


----------



## GuyInColorado (Dec 26, 2015)

Just a text with "I want you in me when I get home" and maybe a sexy pic is all I need to get me in a great mood.


----------



## memyselfandi (Jan 10, 2012)

I sent a "sammich" to my hubby at work once..

He and his work buddies spent all weekend replacing our roof and when they were finished, I thanked him, he said, "Yeah..yeah..just go make me a 'sammich'"

Well I did just that. Made up a 3' sub myself and took it to his work with a note.."Here's your 'sammich' honey..xoxo"


----------



## AliceA (Jul 29, 2010)

The thought is sweet, but the execution lacking


----------



## frusdil (Sep 5, 2013)

Book a room at a hotel (roses would cost almost as much), send him a text telling him to meet you there and when he arrives greet him at the door wearing a smile - and then do him good


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Quite frankly, I'd much rather receive a nice flower arrangement at the office now, rather than a sheer ton of flowers at my funeral!

At least I can enjoy that gifted flower arrangement of mine now while I'm still somewhat capable of ingesting air! *
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bluesclues (Mar 30, 2016)

frusdil said:


> Book a room at a hotel (roses would cost almost as much), send him a text telling him to meet you there and when he arrives greet him at the door wearing a smile - and then do him good


I like this idea. Will take some coordination (darn kids) but he would love it.

I didn't want to text him the "hey, here is what I am going to do to your knob tonight" because part of the reason I was a jerk is a bad cold - meaning he would look forward to it and I would disappoint, falling asleep snoring with tissues stuck up my nose. That is so hot!


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

frusdil said:


> *Book a room at a hotel (roses would cost almost as much), send him a text telling him to meet you there and when he arrives greet him at the door wearing a smile - and then do him good *


*Oh hell, yes!*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

frusdil said:


> Book a room at a hotel (roses would cost almost as much), send him a text telling him to meet you there and when he arrives greet him at the door wearing a smile - and then do him good


Yes...this :wink2:


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

After reading your latest post, I suggest you send him a dozen black roses.


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

Good evening
my wife would LOVE black roses. I wish I could find some. 



blueinbr said:


> After reading your latest post, I suggest you send him a dozen black roses.


----------



## Bluesclues (Mar 30, 2016)

Can't figure out how to quote from my phone...not sure what post you read that would suggest I send black roses????

But I have run into a snag with the hotel plan. I chose next weekend since we only have my bio kids and lined up a sitter. Booked a room in a beach community in a neighboring state a short drive (1.5 hrs) away. Place has a jacuzzi tub in the middle of the bedroom. Perfect! 

My DSD11 out of the blue says tonight that her and DSD5 and the XW are going to "same hotel/same weekend". Ugh! I did not mention we were going too. Just seriously? Love my girls but really don't want to run into them or the XW on our sexcapade. H says keep to plan. I say "potentially awkward" and libido killer. Ugh again.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Bluesclues said:


> Would you be okay with your wife sending flowers to your office?
> 
> I was a bit of a jerk to my husband, very stressed out about work and lashed out at him. We talked this morning about how hurt he was. I apologized and he accepted, but I wanted to do some gesture to let him know I heard him and do appreciate him.
> 
> ...


Send him a plant or better yet a miniture zen garden with tiny tools. That'd be so cool! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AliceA (Jul 29, 2010)

I'd just re-book somewhere else, unless you're going to lose a deposit or something. There must be tonnes of places you could go!


----------

